# Dolby Vision



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Got the new Tivo Edge Setup. It's hooked up to my Sony Z9D, which is Dolby vision capable, and works flawlessly, with my UHD player and Apple TV. Tried the same input for the edge, but it only detects HDR, will not enable Dolby Vision. Is there some trick? Or do you only support certain TVs for Dolby vision?

@TiVo_Ted


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ShervinF said:


> Got the new Tivo Edge Setup. It's hooked up to my Sony Z9D, which is Dolby vision capable, and works flawlessly, with my UHD player and Apple TV. Tried the same input for the edge, but it only detects HDR, will not enable Dolby Vision. Is there some trick? Or do you only support certain TVs for Dolby vision?
> 
> @TiVo_Ted


There is several topics on this.. The Long and short is the Edge doesnt support the specific DV profile Sony uses yet


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Not sure if it means much, but I spoke to a supervisor at Tivo customer service and she said they are actually working on Getting DV working with Sony DV TVs. Probably blowing smoke, but thought I should convey! 

Sorry about the extra posts, couldn't find any specific ones for this earlier today.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

@TiVo_Ted stated in other thread that this is a high priority, but no ETR as of yet.


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Wigohwt said:


> @TiVo_Ted stated in other thread that this is a high priority, but no ETR as of yet.


yes, Ted told me as well. Considering the new profile is supposed to be the predominant one, I'd venture to guess, they're working on it pretty quickly.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

ShervinF said:


> yes, Ted told me as well. Considering the new profile is supposed to be the predominant one, I'd venture to guess, they're working on it pretty quickly.


The tuning adapter problem sucked all the oxygen out of the room. I believe that's been fixed, so maybe there's time now.


----------



## Gulfwarvet (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got mine today and Dobly vision doesnt work on LG only outputs HDR. No option for atmos as well. 

Also missing netflix app and hulu.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Gulfwarvet said:


> Just got mine today and Dobly vision doesnt work on LG only outputs HDR. No option for atmos as well.
> 
> Also missing netflix app and hulu.


Only the Netflix app supports Dolby Vision


----------



## Gulfwarvet (Dec 7, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Only the Netflix app supports Dolby Vision


Wouldnt know for my box is missing several apps. Hitting the netflix app button i get error code v338.


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Does anyone have any updates on the Low Latency support for the Edge? Ted had said it would be available in jan, but haven't heard anything further about it.


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

bump! Any News?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I just asked Tivo support about this and no fix yet.

EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------

